# DLP rainbow effect



## owlfan12000 (Jul 2, 2007)

I've been considering the new Optoma HD80. The comments and reviews I've read say that the design of this projector minimizes or eliminates the problem. I gather this, in general, is an issue for a small percentage of the population. How can I check to see if it is an issue for me or my family? Has anyone who normally is affected by this seen one of these?


----------



## <^..^>Smokey Joe (Jun 29, 2007)

It's a tricky one. I personally saw the effect straight away on a mid priced DLP, luckily before I purchased it.

From a white paper about flourescent lighting it found 25% of the population is sensitive to flicker of 50/60hz. 
Can you handle a CRT computer monitor at 60hz refresh rate for example. I can't stand them, I always wind them up to 75hz.

If you can see the HD80 in action in the store take a DVD with you to test. What you want is a scene where a white or light object, like a hand passing over a dark area or background. The movement is swift but not fast an not slow either. Light on dark background highlights the effect. Oh and take the family, you might find the kids spot it. 

You need to watch for atleast half an hour or the whole movie. Use one with lots of movement like a action movie.
If anyone suffers sore eyes, slight headache, a bit green around the gills or off effects, they may not directly see it but the brain is seeing it and it can have odd effects on you. A bit like sea sickness or motion sickness. 

Don't let this put you off, only a small number get that effect, mostly the ones it effects get sore eyes.
I know of ppl that don't see or feel anything.

Oh if the store is really reasonable, ask them if you can return it within a time period if you have ill effects.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I have an Infocus X1 DLP, I saw rainbows for about the first week. It was my first projector and my eyes were darting all over the screen. If I quickly turn my head while watching I can see them.

Hakka


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

One thing to keep in mind is that Hakka's projector is a 2002 model. They've made great strides in reducing to virtually eliminating RBE since. I would think that the HD80, with a 6X wheel, would not suffer from RBE at all. 
<edit> By comparison, Hakka's X1 is a 2X wheel and my Mitsubishi HC3000 is a 4X wheel - no RBE from my HC3000.


mech


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

While recent DLPs seem to have less obvious RBE, my experience is that the problem is more a matter of the sensitivity of the viewer. Those who are bothered by it find that newer models are still a problem. Most people never notice it. Some can see it when they look for it. It is relatively rare to find someone who is so sensitive to it that they cannot enjoy watching a DLP, but those folks generaly do not find newer models to be much less bothersome. 

The important point is that if you are uncompfortable watching DLP because of RBE, just get a different technology.


----------



## <^..^>Smokey Joe (Jun 29, 2007)

Thats the point I was trying to make, if one is sensitive to flicker you will still be effected by the technology. It is a function of it's design.
Those sensitive will see the trails or rainbows.

LCD still flicker, it is a function of frame rate.
The difference is that LCDs flicker as one, Red,Green and Blue together.


----------



## owlfan12000 (Jul 2, 2007)

I was afraid that would be the response. I would like to buy a projector from an online store and I really hate to waste the time of a local retailer if I have no intention of shopping there. I may just end up with the Epson Powerlite Home Cinema 1080p. Less risk in that choice.


----------



## <^..^>Smokey Joe (Jun 29, 2007)

Don't lose heart just yet, you may find someone near you who has a DLP type projector and is willing to demo it for you. Usually find most buffs will never turn down chance to show off their big screen:yes:

Put out a feeler, if no one here, maybe AVSforum, try asking at your local store if anyone has bought a DLP.

Thats what I did, I contacted a local to see a projector in action in a home. Only few shops bother to give projectors a chance with controlled lighting.

Projectors are like open fires, give you a warm fuzzy feeling everytime you fire it up.


----------



## owlfan12000 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Joe. I just posted a thread in the General Discussion area to see if anyone nearby had any DLP projectors or Berkline seats I could look at.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

I am also interested in buying hte optoma hd80 but no stores around me have them to demo  I currently have a sony 60" xbr1 so I dunno if I would see rainbows with dlp.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

An easy rainbow test is to watch the credits at the end of a movie and move your eyes back and forth across the screen quickly. To me this is the easiest way to see them and a worst case senario (lots of white edges on a black background).


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

If you can't demo it, and even if you can, be sure your dealer has a satisfaction guarantee. If your wife reports a headache after the movie, you won't want to keep the projector.


----------

